
Defcon 28 Is Really Canceled - fortran77
https://defcon.org/html/defcon-safemode/dc-safemode-faq.html
======
saagarjha
Also being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23118161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23118161)

